# hp pavilion dv6500 laptop wont start



## Edril (Feb 16, 2010)

My mom's laptop won't start up. She says that when she trys to turn it on, no start up screens come up. It just shuts off after like a second. Is this a power supply problem? Also, do they just have batteries, or is there an actuall power supply unit like in a desktop computer. 

Please help! Thanks!


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Remove the battery and Power adapter.

Press and hold the Power button for 15-30 seconds.

Plug in the power adapter and try powering the system (with battery removed)

Try to power the system with just the battery installed.


----------



## Edril (Feb 16, 2010)

Is your suggestion just diagnostics? If it works with either power source by it self - either the adapter or the battery - should i assume that the other one is bad and needs to be replaced?

Thanks!!!


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

Hello and Welcome to TSF!!!

Maybe power connector is spoiled.
That is why it is suggested to try to start laptop just with battery.

Or battery is making some sort of bad contact and that is why laptop turns off after a second...
That is why you should try with removed battery...

Also, could be over-heating.
Can you see, after you start laptop, from the bottom side of the laptop that a cooler is spinning???
Is it dusted???

Keep us posted...


----------



## Edril (Feb 16, 2010)

That didn't work. any other suggestions?


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

Is the fan dusted???
Does it spin when you power laptop???


----------



## Edril (Feb 16, 2010)

it does start to spin during the power attempt. It doesn't look dusty from the outside. do you think i should open it up and see if it's dusty on the inside?


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

That is just a suggestion.
If you have never opened any laptop, I would not suggest that though.
Do you have some friend who can do that for you???
It is better than to take it to the computer shop where they will charge you for that.
And I cannot say that I am 100% sure that over-heating is the issue...

It is most likely that this is not a software problem,
because it would show you something on the display and it would not turn off immediately...


----------



## Edril (Feb 16, 2010)

I figured it's not a software problem because it would show an error. I have opened up and worked on desktops and had some schooling for it, but i never worked with laptops. i'm pretty mechanically inclined so i'm not worried too much, especially since its already bricked...
There's no power source besides the battery and cord? How could i tell if it's a heat issue if theres no dust or anything, since the fan does seem to be working?


----------

